# Phrag Joan Montmorency



## Chuck (Aug 18, 2010)

Phrag Joan Montmorency is Praying Mantis X Coral Jewel. I bought it from Allan Tetzlaff at Black Dragon years ago. He registered the cross in 2002. It is a huge plant but it rewards you with lots of blooms. This has seven blooms on 
a spike with four branches.


----------



## wojtek (Aug 18, 2010)

:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## fbrem (Aug 18, 2010)

now that's a nice spike


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree with wojtek:

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:
:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:

That is one of the nicest phrags, by presentation, number of flowers, color and shape I have ever seen, and I have seen a lot...

Robert


----------



## Shiva (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow! Amazing! Beautiful and superb picture. :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## slippertalker (Aug 18, 2010)

Well done, Chuck!


----------



## John M (Aug 18, 2010)

:drool: I'm lovin' that one, Chuck!!!:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 18, 2010)

That is frickin' AMAZING!!!! Truly SPECTACULAR! :drool::drool::drool::drool:
I'll have to bookmark this page!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 18, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> That is frickin' AMAZING!!!! Truly SPECTACULAR! :drool::drool::drool::drool:
> I'll have to bookmark this page!



I will add...STUNNING.

You weren't kidding when you said the plant is HUGE.


----------



## smartie2000 (Aug 18, 2010)

:clap: that is breathtaking!


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 18, 2010)

What a spectacular flower, plant and direction in breeding! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Aug 18, 2010)

Yay non-besseae hybrids!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 18, 2010)

OMG!!! That is jaw-dropping gorgeous! :smitten::drool::drool::smitten:


----------



## ohio-guy (Aug 18, 2010)

WOW, what a beaut!


----------



## TutoPeru (Aug 18, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## Justin (Aug 18, 2010)

not that i'm into judging/awards, but that must be at least an HCC right?


----------



## Candace (Aug 18, 2010)

That's flippin' awesome.


----------



## Hera (Aug 18, 2010)

I think that's the most beautiful phrag that I've ever seen. I wish we could see it in person. Awesome!!!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow! On top of the plant and flowers themselves, let me add: stunning photograph!!!:clap::drool:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 18, 2010)

PaphMadMan said:


> Yay non-besseae hybrids!



:clap:

Yay schlimii hybrids!!:clap:


----------



## paphreek (Aug 18, 2010)

I can't add much to what's already been said. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 18, 2010)

Not much more I can say, except have it judged. It's amazing.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2010)

PaphMadMan said:


> Yay non-besseae hybrids!


oke: - Really!? 
That's superb!


----------



## e-spice (Aug 19, 2010)

That's a beauty to say the least! It is unusual to see a phrag with so many open flowers at once.

e-spice


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow!!! .............................................


----------



## phrag guy (Aug 19, 2010)

that is amazing,surprized I don't have one.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 19, 2010)

Just gorgeous! Nice specimen plant!


----------



## Ernie (Aug 19, 2010)

Awesome plant! Awesome flowers! Awesome arrangement! Awesome photography!


----------



## toddybear (Aug 19, 2010)

OMG! It that plant for real! Spectacular!


----------



## John M (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey Chuck, I sent you a PM yesterday. Check your inbox. Thanks!


----------



## Claudia6982 (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## JeanLux (Aug 20, 2010)

and one more to congratulate!!!!! Absolutely :drool::drool::drool::drool: Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 20, 2010)

NO WAY!!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 20, 2010)

WOW! That looks like my S. Apprentice only PINK! Amazing plant!


----------



## Clark (Aug 20, 2010)

A whole orchid show on one spike! 
Lots of drool here.


----------



## Jorch (Aug 20, 2010)

that's A LOT of flowers on a plant!!! :drool: Do you feed it with steroids?? oke:


----------

